# Had twins in Edinburgh ERI?



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi 

I'm currently pregnant with twins and all this is very new to me.  Was wondering how everyone else who had twins found the services at the ERI/ antenatal clinic etc?  Are there any twin community groups you can go to?  Any advice is general would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Fluges (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi
Congratulations. 




You should look into the Edinburgh & Lothians Twins & Multiples Club. They have a website and a ******** page. They run twin clubs in the lothians and provide support, advice etc. I am currently attending one of their twin ante natal classes which covers the practicalities of twin pregnancy and care. 


Good luck


----------



## bethany82 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Fluges

Thank you I shall definately check it out.  I'm trying to research as much now while I can.  


Thanks


----------

